# Unblocking myself from a website



## jpcanaverde (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi. I don't know if this is the right place to post, if it isn't, I'm sorry, please feel free to move it.

I have a problem. I think a particular website blocked me from entering. I really don't know why, but I needed to go to that website. I went to this website:

Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?

It tells me it is just me. If I use a proxy to acess that website I can. But that only works on the browser... I want to acess that website with other applications.

I have a MacBook Pro running Mac OS X 10.6.7 + Windows 7 64-bit Service Pack 1 and another PC running Windows 7 32-bit + Hackintosh. I also have another running Windows 7 32-bit.

In everyone of them, this happens. Even on my iPod Touch, connected via WiFi, it happens. I think the website might have blocked my whole network. How do I get over this?

Instructions prefered for Mac, but I'll go to Windows if needed.

Can you help me please? Thank you.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.


We can not assist with this problem.......contact the website administrator.

Thread closed............


----------

